# Forum app in the apple store!



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi guys!

Just a quick question as in why the forums app in the apple store is for .99cents even though it states in the applications description that its for 'free'...why is this soo....


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

I got it free on android and I thought it was free on my old iPhone too...


----------



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

Nope i checked again still $.99c still on the ifone


----------



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

Unless im looking at another app...whats this one called...


----------



## ggbisuke (Jun 13, 2014)

What is the name of the program?


----------



## aircraftser (May 16, 2014)

Oh is that true? I just thought of changing from my android to iPhone.. ugh now im not so sure, I'll ask my iPhone user friends...


----------



## shazz (Jul 13, 2014)

Its definitely free on android...


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

It's only a $1 - in the scheme of what we all pay for visas and u are complaining about a 99c app.? That made me laugh


----------

